# Vit D



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

I am in India with my 3 month old baby.The doctor has recommended 1 ML of Vit D drops ,I started giving in milk but my baby was sick.Can I give a few drops with each feed up to 20 drops per ml a day? Is Vit D drops essential re prevention of rickets ? Would prefer sun,but hot here.Thanks


----------

